# Aberdeen Fertility Centre



## Remember Me (May 25, 2011)

HI, wondering is anyone has been treated recently at Aberdeen Fertility Centre?

We were looking to self funded treatment at Ninewells Hospital Dundee, but they have just contacted us to say they can not treat me as I am over 40.  

We have our own egg donor and are now looking at Aberdeen, but must be referred by own doctor.

Seem to be running around in circles and running out of time.

E.


----------



## stelpo (Jan 3, 2012)

Me me me! 

Well, not actually yet, but hopefully ICSI in the next month or so.....and I am 41, they didn't appear to have any issues with my age, but our main issue is MF, though I had "unexplained infertility" with prev partner so things kind of stacked against us : (


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Remember Me

I've had all my treatment there, and I was over 40 - in fact, well over 40 the last time    (see my profile), and my tx was with my own eggs. (My FET was with embies from cycles I had when I was 42/43). There is an Aberdeen FC thread on the "regions" part of this website if you want to find out what people currently going there think of it but my experiences were generally very good, and I now have a beautiful DD and DS thanks to them.

Good luck, and good luck also to you stelpo!

Ellie


----------

